# Choices choices my dawarf tactics.



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

In my preperation for using my dwarfs in the up coming battlefields campaign I have been looking at what tactic i could use to the best effect. Then I decided that what I come up with I should share so here it goes.
View attachment 817


This picture shows the dwarf army clearly spilt in to two halves. One half contains a large concentration of combat units this forms a solid block of troops that would be very difficult to budge. To the other side of the battle fieleds are all the shooting units. 
This tactic in effect gives the enemy a difficult choice whether to attack the combat units or to weather the fire of the shooting units and artillary. 
The high concentration of shooting units is designed to funel the enemy units in to the combat units and the powerful characters within. as seen in next photo. This counters one of the dwarfs greatest problems of enemies avoiding your characters as they either attack or get pounded by artillary. 
View attachment 818


Any units that move towards the shooting force will be slowed down by the presence of the gyrocopter stopping march moves allowing the dwarfs to pound the enemy at will.

With the slayer forces to each flank the enemy will be forced in to fighting a frontal assault as the large units will stop even the strongest foe in its tracks not allowing the enemy to make a successful flank attack. in which the dwarfs should have the upper hand.

This is the basic principal to my thoughts on dwarf tactics. Any comment are welcome and wanted. but this is my first tactic thread so please be gentle.lol


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Seems a sound plan, we will have to test it. Good pics too, let me know if you need help getting them on without having to do the download.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks sweet to me, nice to see how it works


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Interesting tactic. I like the spin on the traditional "castle" tactic, let us know how it works out for you.

Personally I use rangers and miners for denying march moves and as havoc spreaders before the enemy can get to my line. Then again I am a weirdo who attempts to make my stunties maneuverable with an anvil and the BSB with Strollazas Rune.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Mininers and rangers work just as well to stop march moves but I absolutly love gyrocopters. Eversince reading about them in Dragonslayer (Gotrek and felix book). Was too cool when a gyrocopter was crashed in to the dragons flank during a an ariborn battle between the spirit of grungi and the dragon. 
I should really be a founder member of the Gyrocopter appreciation society.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

There is a thread in there when we get big enough for a dwarf sub form :laugh:.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks ace, nice modles by the way


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Understandable about loving the gyro, I miss the ability to drop bombs. 

I also noticed you run quite a few slayers. How do these usually work out for you? I currently own only a dragon slayer and the slayer model from skull pass. If i do use the dragon slayer he is a patrol for war machine protection. I am considering making this final purchase (yeah right) for my dwarf army but am really wondering if they are worth points and dollar cost.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Well I have always loved slayers hence the number of them used to have a slayer army until they were kicked out of the torne scene. Army is based on the idea of a army of Irish dwarfs so they really add a bit of celtic flavour to the army.
As far as being worth it I have to say hell yes. If you only want a taste a small unit can cause havoc to the enemy, unbreakable means they can hold up your enemies best unit for at least two turns or more, they are likely to get shot to pieces in some games but when they work they work well.
In my army I use plenty which bis the cool feature of the new rules so they can both hold up enemy units and are even a viable combat unit with the chance of winning a fight. 
For me a toughness 4 killing machine thats unbreakable is always worth the points.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Sorry wrong pic added for above post should have been this one my mistake.









Ancient Tiel' a Fier - I removed the post, problem solved


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

cool thanks bud


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The only real problem is that if you face an army with hard hitting units in abundance, empire knights,chaos infantry or ogres then they can choose to go straight through your combat units first and by concentrating most of their forces should easily overwhelm them and then roll up he flank, also any horde player with experiance will quite happily feed slave units or gobbos into your gunline section while swamping your combat units under a sea of orcs or clanrats until they win a war of attrition.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

you obviously havent seen my combat units at work. the pic only shows some models as examples of positioning, my army has much stronger units and by god do dwarven units hold up to damage add in their my lord, and a battle standard and there is very little that will break through easily.


----------

